# Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I've spent the last year, maybe two building this car for someone and it even managed to get sold between when I started and when I finished. I'll post some of the relevant highlights as well as some pics of the fab on the TB's and maybe an msq if I get it off my beater laptop. 
Engine specs:
9A block
ABA hg
PL head
GSXR 750tbs with 2" couplers on stock cut lower
TT long downpipe
TT 2.25" exhaust
G60 injectors
1.8T fuel rail
Stock fuel filter 
5/8 fuel lines over stock hard lines
Vacuum log for brake booster
Serp conversion
VR6 ignition coil section
Bosch ignition amp
Mk4 VR6 plug wires
MS V2.2 by me
ABA wiring harness, cut up with some things deleted

For the TB's the goal was to not have to weld anything as I didn't want to bother with it or farm it out. To get the throttles to actuate each other when spaced out, I just bent the tabs. It worked out very well once I got them all right. 



You can also see the plumbing washers in those pics that I used to space the TB's out from each other to match the manifold.
Here you can see the 2" silicone coupler

Throttle bracket and cable from a Mk3 2L, the bracket is the stock GSXR one just bent a million times to work. Again, no welding:

Some pics of the vacuum log, I tapped the injector holes for 1/8NPT for plugs originally but not having power brakes was a bit scary in this car. I ended up getting some 1/8NPT to 1/4" hose barb fittings to do this:


Here is one of the plugs for the secondary throttle shaft, I believe I tapped it for M10x1.25

Stock transverse 1.8t fuel rail no holding brackets but I used slightly oversized american orings on the lower injector spots so it's pretty wedged in there:

ABF side coolant flange with stock ABA sensor

VR6 coil with no amp:

Decent overall view:


Serp setup, you can see the tps wiring splice into the stock ABA wiring harness as well as the fpr vac line setup:

Stock fuel filter with the big fuel lines:

It sucks in birds, honest:

Temporarily permanent IAT mounting:

Brake booster check valve shoved into booster:

The bucket it's in:

The car is running on MSnS-E 029Y4 with an Innovate LC1 doing full wideband control. This car idles at 38kpa so it's still on Speed-Density, and the first car ITB that I've done where it works alright. I do have to use rpm based accel for it though so it doesn't go too lean jumping to 100kpa at low loads. 
For a pretty stock motor it pulls well it'll be better once I throw some cams in there for the owner and he sorts the suspension out a bit more and gets some not crap rubber on it. Filters wouldn't be a bad idea, nor would be longer stacks for it.
All in all it was a fun project to do but took way longer then I ever thought it would. The engine I was supplied was way overheated and the head was warped and had a cracked exhaust valve. Put another one on but by that time I ran into every starter problem known to man, but finally a known good Mk2 unit saved the day. Tuning was cake, probably only about 3hrs into it total, mostly just datalogging and tweaking form the logs. Doing accel by myself was something that I'll never do again, I need a driver.








I'll link up the msq once I get it up on msruns.com Hopefully this will help someone else with a project like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (need_a_VR6)*

ha just so everyone knows this was the project from hell. We began this ages ago, on a whim with an idea. every problem known to man i.e. every vw and 2 years later and its done. i ended up having to pick up a corrado for a ridiculous price in the meantime and ended up selling to one of my best friends and a mutual friend of me and paul. car is insanely addicting and we will have to keep the progress up on it. car heads to paint in the coming week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for paul pulling this all off. all in all an amazing car with attention to detail these pics have not fully shown off yet. that megasquirt board is something to be proud of.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (jasonknezo)*

My wife is also glad it's not in the driveway right now.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasonknezo* »_car heads to paint in the coming week.

Paint?! That's not allowed to happen on that car, ever.
It's a beater, park it on the front lawn, and shoot guns at it... then take it street racing.

_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_My wife is also glad it's not in the driveway right now.









Hell, even the squirrels and various critters that used to shelter themselves under that car are glad it's gone.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (need_a_VR6)*

looks like a fun motor...car looks like a sleeper for sure


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (ValveCoverGasket)*

It is pretty fun to drive, it was WAY scary without the power brakes.
MSQ link: http://msruns.com/viewtopic.ph...42935


----------



## green02turbo (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (need_a_VR6)*

To get rid of the stumble off idle when going to a low KPA you can raise the area in the fuel map where rpm is low and kpa is low. That way when you gun it, and the map dot goes almost strait up there will be more fuel for it. I had 2 800cfm throttle bodys on a 452Ci Mopar V8. I had your same problem but I fixed it with enrichening the map where the dot jumps then I goose the throttle. I also added timing there on the timing map to help with the response. Call it "pre-emptive sp?" fueling? I really want to know how your setup works with so little plenum volume. Not saying that it suffers from it, just would love to see it first hand. Awesome job!
Jay I will clairify anything if needed. I just want to help. I can even post my fuel map where i changed the 500-1500 rpm X 70-90 KPA boxes higher to stop the lean stumble with so much CFM potential.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (green02turbo)*

I've actually tried that before using tps-dot and using the map to predictively enrich on alpha-N, it works well if you're never going to hit that VE bin other then in crazy accel. 
On this car I tried something a bit different (SD) and it works well, having had the rpm based accel work on two other alpha-n ITB'd cars I've tuned. I don't think it'd work as well on a car with less vac range though. 
I think an even slicker setup would be tps-dot but with an rpm trim to it. That might be possible with some of the advanced EAE stuff in MS2-Extra but was well beyond the scope, and need of this project.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

im following and copying this!
just the inspiration i was looking for


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (akabigmike2)*

Really cool looking project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Feel free to post up anything you have related to this; I know there's interest out there.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*

let's hear a soundclip...


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (chisai88)*

ill get some video of it sometime tomorrow--- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its SO loud


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (jasonknezo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasonknezo* »_ill get some video of it sometime tomorrow--- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its SO loud 

You don't know what loud is


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (need_a_VR6)*

Looks good I remember when we were tuning my car last year you were still working on it.


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (need_a_VR6)*

nice work dude!!! 
Just one thing plz do some thing to tie down that fuel rail,
maybe even a few tie straps just to be on the safe side. 
The last thing you need after putting in all that hard work is a fire


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (bunnyslayer)*

Only an act of god will get the rail out the orings are way big and it's pounded in there. I was going to make a leash for it for some humor but never got around to it.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_You don't know what loud is









I don't think there is a VW out there that can rival the annoying sound levels that can be achieved, ITB's or not. I encourage people to spend a weekend at the PanAm's.... that's a good start. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
I don't think there is a VW out there that can rival the annoying sound levels that can be achieved, ITB's or not. I encourage people to spend a weekend at the PanAm's.... that's a good start. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed - the big motor and high hp cars make a ton of noise. So do the Monster Trucks actually - they idle like pro drag cars at the line.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

One word: ROTARY


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Yep, the total opposite of what WolfGTI mentioned...
it's the small engine, low hp ones that get you.
Pretty much like getting nails driven into your ears, for hours.
In the case of PanAm's... it's days.










_Modified by billyVR6 at 1:03 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Dude, you do great work
When I move to MD, I'm coming down to check out your shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (diceman469)*

Thanks. I wish I had a shop to show you, just a one car garage and lot of determination and swearing.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_One word: ROTARY

Bridge ported Rotary's aren't that bad.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Bridge ported Rotary's aren't that bad.

I swear people from Carribean islands hear differently then us mainlanders. Or can't hear at all.. just sayin.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

pop pop pop pop....rotary...in a starlet...best sound ever...
and on that note..paul...im gonna have to pick ur brain about these itbs here or on the other site


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (akabigmike2)*

No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I swear people from Carribean islands hear differently then us mainlanders. Or can't hear at all.. just sayin.










Spelt *Caribbean*.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

Spell check in Firefox wanted to make it Cari bean, I should have left it.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

looks better than under a tarp in your driveway saw it at mk1 madness


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (need_a_VR6)*

oops wrong thread, but excellent work none the less paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by eaturhonda at 8:50 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## uberslo (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (eaturhonda)*

awesome info and build


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (uberslo)*

should have more updates really soon


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Holy Done - GSXR 16v MS V2.2 Build Thread (jasonknezo)*

Installed Autotech's sport camset, did more tuning. It rips through 3rd in the rain and I almost died a few times driving it last night. This is about as big a cam as you can use S-D on an ITB car at 2500 anything past barely any throttle is 98-100kpa. 
MSQ HERE


----------

